# GERD and Heart Palpations



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Just wondering how many of you have heart palpations when your GERD is flaring up? When I get this, once I belch a few times, it goes away. I have no other symptom along with this.


----------



## 16181 (Aug 25, 2006)

*raises hands* I do!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, I also get the heart palps as well, your not alone on that one. I"ve been chkd out by a cardio doc and it is my Gerd/Esophagitis.


----------



## 21828 (Sep 19, 2006)

I do too.. is it becaus eof the acid? how come sometimes i feel its gas?? How to deal with it?


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Get it too.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yep! I've had some anxiety problems all my life, though not really that bad until the past year when the IBS and indigestion problems began.I kept thinking that the palpitations were due to the anxiety, and I guess that could still be a contributing factor. But now I find out that the palpitations go hand-in-hand with the indigestion.Who knew!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Palpatations and feelings of heart attacks both go together with indigestion, problems with swallowing and reflux/nausea in this condition.I do not think it is a coincidence that the flavonoid supplement I use for my cholesterol and circulation also stops the GERD.Mark


----------



## 13470 (Sep 4, 2006)

I also get the heart palpatations.Have been checked by a cardio doctor.Itis from the reflux.


----------



## 20689 (Oct 13, 2006)

i too suffered from "heart palpatations" when i had severe acid reflux. it eventually led to an esophogeal bleed, that was when i discovered that the esophogus will spasm when it is being severly burned by acid. my spasms were so bad that a doctor checking my pulse could tell each time i had one. i insisted on being treated for h. pylori, even though i was "negative" for it. havent had acid reflux or a single "heart palpatation" since. 2 years and counting.


----------



## 15343 (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah I do too.


----------



## 21828 (Sep 19, 2006)

hey lochrian what'd u do to stop this thing? im so miserable i wake up each morning to sleep my day away just to avoid the terrible feeling


----------

